# Salah ad un passo dalla Roma



## tifosa asRoma (17 Luglio 2015)

Walter Sabatini è a Londra dove in un ristorante italiano ha incontrato Mohamed Salah ed il suo agente , il giocatore avrebbe accettato la proposta della Roma e sarebbe pronto a trasferirsi in giallorosso. Il Chelsea è disposto a lasciare andare il giocatore in prestito con diritto o obbligo di riscatto, a questo punto c'è da superare solo il problema con la Fiorentina che minaccia querele, ma a quanto pare la Roma avrebbe già contattato la dirigenza viola proponendo come una sorta di indennizzo Mattia Destro in prestito , il giocatore piace a Paulo Sosa e la Fiorentina è propensa ad accettare la proposta giallorossa.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Te l'avevo già detto prima, visto? Ormai è vostro. Ottimo acquisto a livello tecnico, pessimo sotto il profilo umano.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2015)

Buon acquisto, penso sia titolare.


----------



## Hammer (17 Luglio 2015)

Salah e Dzeko formano una ottima coppia, complementare, per l'attacco.


----------



## Il Capitano #3 (17 Luglio 2015)

Genere di Uomo che eviterei in una squadra, come giocatore ha fatto vedere belle cose, ma io personalmente non lo avrei voluto al Milan, prima di tutto viene l'uomo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Te l'avevo già detto prima, visto? Ormai è vostro. Ottimo acquisto a livello tecnico, pessimo sotto il profilo umano.



Però questa cosa che è pessimo a livello umano perché non è voluto tornare a Firenze è esagerato , in fondo la Fiorentina ha accettato la scrittura privata con cui salah poteva porre il veto al rinnovo del prestito se non vuoi queste fregature evita di firmare questi accordi,parliamo di contratti di lavoro non di matrimoni d'amore , è giusto che salah pensi a quello che è meglio per lui.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Però questa cosa che è pessimo a livello umano perché non è voluto tornare a Firenze è esagerato , in fondo la Fiorentina ha accettato la scrittura privata con cui salah poteva porre il veto al rinnovo del prestito se non vuoi queste fregature evita di firmare questi accordi,parliamo di contratti di lavoro non di matrimoni d'amore , è giusto che salah pensi a quello che è meglio per lui.



Sì ma Salah è sparito per settimane, non ha dato risposte alla Fiorentina, non ha detto nulla, ha ignorato tutto, ha fatto tutto alle spalle e si è rimangiato tante cose... Non è un comportamento da persona matura. Una persona seria avrebbe detto chiaramente alla Fiorentina ''Grazie per le proposte di rinnovo, ma non sono intenzionato a restare. Voglio muovermi verso altri progetti, apprezzo comunque l'interesse e chiedo scusa''. Lui è scappato...


----------



## diavolo (17 Luglio 2015)

Quanti esterni hanno ora?7/8?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Luglio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Quanti esterni hanno ora?7/8?



Per ora abbiamo iturbe falque ibarbo ljaijc gervinho e ,se arriva, salah. Ma sicuramente lijajc o gervinho sono in partenza, se non addirittura tutti e due ,e florenzi farà il terzino destro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Luglio 2015)

prendono un giocatore dello stesso ruolo di iturbe, falque e ibarbo. Grande sabatini, questo si che si chiama fare mercato


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Salah e Dzeko formano una ottima coppia, complementare, per l'attacco.



Penso ne possa arrivare solo uno.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Penso ne possa arrivare solo uno.



E perché mai?


----------



## Hammer (17 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Penso ne possa arrivare solo uno.



Secondo me arrivano entrambi. Sabatini è bravo a vendere, e la merce la ha.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> prendono un giocatore dello stesso ruolo di iturbe, falque e ibarbo. Grande sabatini, questo si che si chiama fare mercato



Meglio Galliani 
Dai la butto sul ridere , manco io vorrei Salah


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Meglio Galliani
> Dai la butto sul ridere , manco io vorrei Salah



Io lo volevo già a gennaio, a me piace moltissimo, come mai non lo vorresti?


----------



## numero 3 (17 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Penso ne possa arrivare solo uno.


Solo uno perchè la rosa è troppo ampia non riusciranno a vendere nessuno quindi non arriverà Dzeko e Totti farà ancora il centravanti con tutti i vari "Cavalli pazzi" a sgroppare per lui sulle fasce....
terzo/ quarto posto...


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Solo uno perchè la rosa è troppo ampia non riusciranno a vendere nessuno quindi non arriverà Dzeko e Totti farà ancora il centravanti con tutti i vari "Cavalli pazzi" a sgroppare per lui sulle fasce....
> terzo/ quarto posto...



L'intervista di Totti che vorrebbe che Dzeko arrivasse me la sono sognata allora


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Io lo volevo già a gennaio, a me piace moltissimo, come mai non lo vorresti?



È forte , questo non si nega, peroò come detto il suo arrivo precluderebbe quello di Dzeko, e sinceramente farei volentieri a meno di Salah , piuttosto che di un bomber come Dzeko


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> È forte , questo non si nega, peroò come detto il suo arrivo precluderebbe quello di Dzeko, e sinceramente farei volentieri a meno di Salah , piuttosto che di un bomber come Dzeko



Io do per scontato che arrivi anche dzeko, certo se devo scegliere anche io scelgo dzeko


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Io do per scontato che arrivi anche dzeko, certo se devo scegliere anche io scelgo dzeko



L'anno scorso io ero uno di quelli che diceva che la Juve avrebbe finalmente perso il campionato, però visto come è andata , quando si parla di obbiettivi nostri per migliorare , e provare a dare fastidio alla corazzata Juve , tengo ad essere di mio sempre un pò pessimista


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso io ero uno di quelli che diceva che la Juve avrebbe finalmente perso il campionato, però visto come è andata , quando si parla di obbiettivi nostri per migliorare , e provare a dare fastidio alla corazzata Juve , tengo ad essere di mio sempre un pò pessimista



Se è scaramanzia ci sta ma quest'anno la punta verrà comprata senza alcun dubbio


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Meglio Galliani
> Dai la butto sul ridere , manco io vorrei Salah



è meglio topo gigio di galliani


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> è meglio topo gigio di galliani



Vabbè dai poteva andare peggio, potevate avere i dirigenti del liverpool


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Se è scaramanzia ci sta ma quest'anno la punta verrà comprata senza alcun dubbio



Dalle ultime che sento compreremo bomberone Pinilla


----------



## pennyhill (17 Luglio 2015)

Con l'arrivo del centravanti, ci sarà la possibilità di poter giocare anche con le due punte, con Pjanic trequartista.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Con l'arrivo del centravanti, ci sarà la possibilità di poter giocare anche con le due punte, con Pjanic trequartista.



Quale sarebbe la seconda punta


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime che sento compreremo bomberone Pinilla



Gliel'ho detto anche io ma non mi crede buahahaha


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Gliel'ho detto anche io ma non mi crede buahahaha



Se arrivasse come riserva di Dzeko mi andrebbe bene , non fa polemiche , e mi è simpatico.
Ed in più vinceremmo il campionato delle rovesciate


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime che sento compreremo bomberone Pinilla



Il mio sogno Pinilla altro che dzeko, con Pinilla vinciamo la champions.sabatini se si presenta con Pinilla farebbe bene a fare un biglietto solo andata per il Polo nord.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe la seconda punta


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Allah uakbar


----------



## il condor (18 Luglio 2015)

se prendono dzeko, salah e un terzino il secondo posto è bello che assegnato. Attualmente siamo al livello della fiorentina. Con ibra e romagnoli possiamo lottare per il quarto posto con la lazio.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2015)

Se arriva Salahtino alla Roma ci vendono Ljajic a noi


----------



## pennyhill (18 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se arriva Salahtino alla Roma ci vendono Ljajic a noi



Con Mihajlovic in panchina?


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> E perché mai?





numero 3 ha scritto:


> Solo uno perchè la rosa è troppo ampia non riusciranno a vendere nessuno quindi non arriverà Dzeko e Totti farà ancora il centravanti con tutti i vari "Cavalli pazzi" a sgroppare per lui sulle fasce....
> terzo/ quarto posto...



No no mi sembrava che già avessero preso un extra. Mi sono sbagliato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Luglio 2015)

Ennesimo esterno, boh, a sto punto che vendano Iturbe, Salah a sinistra è un delitto


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ennesimo esterno, boh, a sto punto che vendano Iturbe, Salah a sinistra è un delitto



Credo spostino Iturbe a sinistra


----------



## The Ripper (18 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ennesimo esterno, boh, a sto punto che vendano Iturbe, Salah a sinistra è un delitto



A me sembra che sia Ljajic quello di troppo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> A me sembra che sia Ljajic quello di troppo.



Ah può essere


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Il mio sogno Pinilla altro che dzeko, con Pinilla vinciamo la champions.sabatini se si presenta con Pinilla farebbe bene a fare un biglietto solo andata per il Polo nord.



Sono in giro, ho dato un occhiata al forum, ma non posso non rispondere a questo abominio. Mi stai simpatica, ma sono costretto a proporre il tuo Ban. 
Come osi parlare così male di bomberone Pinilla?  
Lui è un vero bomber, un vero uomo, un grande! Altro che quel paracarro di Dzeko. 

Pinilla


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sono in giro, ho dato un occhiata al forum, ma non posso non rispondere a questo abominio. Mi stai simpatica, ma sono costretto a proporre il tuo Ban.
> Come osi parlare così male di bomberone Pinilla?
> Lui è un vero bomber, un vero uomo, un grande! Altro che quel paracarro di Dzeko.
> 
> Pinilla



Coppe America vinte da Dzeko -0
Coppe America vinte da Pinilla-1 
Parlano i fatti


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Coppe America vinte da Dzeko -0
> Coppe America vinte da Pinilla-1
> Parlano i fatti



Bravo!Ma vogliamo parlare anche dei gol in rovesciata del bomber Pinilla?Dzeko,chi????????

Pinilla


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Bravo!Ma vogliamo parlare anche dei gol in rovesciata del bomber Pinilla?Dzeko,chi????????
> 
> Pinilla



Pinilla re del mondo , e nuovo capitano della ROMA


----------

